
Welcome to Microsoft To-Do - Jaruzel
https://todo.microsoft.com/en-gb
======
borne0
I'm not sure why you linked to this, but it like most to-do apps is far too
simple. If I have a to-do to load my laundry, why can't it trigger a timer to
remind me in 30 minutes to switch to the dryer, and then once that's marked as
done another timer to take it out of the dryer?

So many to-do apps, I don't think one has solid conditional tasks or robust
scheduling (repeat on 1st Monday after 60 days has passed, etc).

~~~
O_H_E
Todoist is the "closest" I could get to what you are describing, but frankly
it is NOT even close,

------
csixty4
I've been using Microsoft To-Do since the earliest pre-release versions.
It's…ok. It's by the folks behind Wunderlist, which Microsoft bought, but it's
lacking some power user features that made Wunderlist stand out.

I'm actually thinking of going back to a paper planner. It's a lot easier to
grab a pen and add something to a list than type it into a todo list, set a
reminder time, etc.

------
pathartl
There are so many To-Do applications/services/features out there. I guess I'm
not surprised by MS breaking into the scene, but I have to ask the age old
question. How many engineers at MS are just standing around where they can
waste time on products like these which probably won't be around in two years
time.

~~~
WorldMaker
This To-Do application started as an acquisition by Microsoft (was formerly
Wunderlist), and is a part of Microsoft's ongoing work to modernize their
Personal Information Management (PIM) ecosystem [read: Outlook] for "mobile
first" by acquiring interesting sub-components (the modern Windows Mail and
Windows Calendar were both begun as acquisitions as well).

It interoperates with Exchange's Task items and is expected to be Office 365
"blessed" soon enough.

------
appleiigs
The introductory video says the app will "intelligently prioritize" your tasks
for you... that sounds like a very frustrating feature to have as a user.

------
balladeer
Either I am missing something hidden in plain sight or or maybe deep design
knowledge is required to understand why Microsoft killed (is going to kill) an
excellent Todo app and to replace it wrote another app, clearly inferior, from
scratch which turned out to be "okay" at best.

I mean they could rebranded the app if they did have to call it Microsoft To-
Do; and maybe changed the colours and all.

------
andrewmcwatters
This should just be a part of Windows like Reminders is for macOS... We
already have Microsoft accounts; it seems a bit disconnected from users to not
just include something like this.

~~~
WorldMaker
I wouldn't be surprised if it does get a default install in Windows 10
eventually, similar to its relatives Mail and Calendar.

------
cwt137
Where's the API?

